# Why do men hate Downton Abbey?



## I'll make tea

and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.

Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.

I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.


----------



## southbound

I don't hate it, but then again, I never heard of it.


----------



## I'll make tea

southbound said:


> but then again, I never heard of it.


Might be the reason .
Downton Abbey
Would you hate that?


----------



## Hicks

I love Downtown Abbey.


----------



## Pluto2

I have a couple of male friends who really like it, so... go figure.


----------



## Married but Happy

We recently started watching the original UK episodes, and I think it's extremely well done. It shows a period of history that led to major changes in society. The characters have depth and complexity, unlike the vast majority of TV shows.


----------



## Rowan

In my experience, a lot of guys "hate" shows like that pretty much just on principle. They're socially conditioned to be allergic to period costume dramas, unless it's a sufficiently bloody war flick. 

Also, Downton Abbey is a soap opera. An assuredly well done, beautifully acted, and tasteful one, but a soap opera none the less. A lot of guys - and girls, for that matter - just really don't like soap operas. And, again, many people are prone to professing "hate" for things they just find boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

I'll make tea said:


> and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.
> 
> Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.
> 
> I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.


I don't watch Downton Abbey, but my wife does. I just have no interest in it - at all. One of my friends described it as a soap opera, just with English accents, and I guess that's the way I see it, too.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Pluto2 said:


> I have a couple of male friends who really like it, so... go figure.


OK, not trying to be crass but are they gay?


----------



## ConanHub

After 23 years of obedience training, I like almost all British period dramas. On the other side, my wife loves mma fights!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2

SpinDaddy said:


> OK, not trying to be crass but are they gay?


No, neither. Both straight, with kids. Just very worldly, I don't know if metro applies (mostly because I'm not sure what that actually covers).


----------



## Methuselah

There's enough drama in real-life without needing to turn on the television to watch more from fictional characters.


----------



## ocotillo

I don't hate it, but I don't really like it either. Naturally, my wife and daughters are big fans of it. In no particular order, this is what I don't like about it.

There is not a solid character for the male audience to connect with. Most of the young men come across as effeminate, spoiled and entitled. Most of the mature men come across as gasbags. Listening to that blubbery overblown windbag, Mr. Carter for even a few minutes is like fingernails on chalkboard. 

I don't care for that historical period at all. I don't like the belief that still lingered in British society at the time that like livestock, some people were well bred and some people were not. Neither do I like the belief that money lands and titles made some people inherently superior to others. 

I don't like the sneaky, backbiting office politics styles of conflict. The bar of soap by the bathtub alone would have been enough to ruin the whole series for me. 

Most of the things I don't like about Downton Abbey could be said with equal force about The Forsyte Saga, for example. If I had not seen Damian Lewis in Band of Brothers, I would probably dislike the actor himself. I guess that's a compliment to his acting ability though.


----------



## Chris Taylor

No explosions

No gun fights

Doesn't star Bruce Willis

Need I say more?


----------



## Deejo

Caste driven foppery? No thank you.

Peaky Blinders? Fokkin 'ell yes.


----------



## Lon

I have a male room mate who loves that show. I find it incredibly painful to watch (or even listen to as I'm trying to make my supper). It's even worse that he's constantly trying to bring me up to speed on what is happening (I give him the DGAF look and walk away). When he's not watching Downton Abbey it's dancing with the stars or the voice. ughhhhh.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Some men are trained to ignore character development.

But I think rather than saying "all men" you should say "some people".

I know gals who hate the show as well.


----------



## Almostrecovered

show hasn't been the same since O'Brien left


----------



## Runs like Dog

Deejo said:


> Peaky Blinders? Fokkin 'ell yes.


Dullest TV anyone ever got paid to make.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Why don't men like "Gilmore Girls"?


Because they're not f^cking retarded 15 year old girls.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
wife and I watched for a while and both got bored .


----------



## Runs like Dog

Here's some other stuff, I a man can't watch

Soccer
Cricket
NASCAR
The Olympics


----------



## Deejo

Runs like Dog said:


> Dullest TV anyone ever got paid to make.


It's Downton Abbey for C0ckney's and Gypsy's.


----------



## kag123

My husband actually watches Downton with me. He just sat down one time when it was on and got engrossed. It's not the romance or anything, it's just good writing and good setting. The portrayal of that time period and the British monarchies is done very well. He and I both enjoy series that put a little thought into the writing and have some subtlety to them that make you think a bit. 

We also watch game of Thrones. Which could be called a "mans" show, we both watch it.


----------



## Mr The Other

I'll make tea said:


> and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.
> 
> Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.
> 
> I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.


I had heard many good things about it. When I lived in the USA, NPR would rave about it and the UK broadsheet newspaper I read follows it avidly. An ex-girlfriend of mine used to enjoy Upstairs, Downstairs and I would enjoy several of the episodes. Gosford Park was also an excellent film.

I was therefore shocked by quite how appallingly rubbish Downton Abbey was. Clearly, servants and masters did not talk together like that. The level of informality would be extremely uncomfortable and certainly asking a servant for advice would be unfair on them and asking for personal advice would be hideous. If this seems picky, I disagree - much of the drama is based on the relations between the servants and masters so making that relationship unfeasible makes it absurd. Absurd is fine with Jeeves and Wooster, but is not OK in what purports to be a drama. 

With the drama gone, you are left with people dressed in nice clothing in posh old houses. You get to ooh and aah and perhaps follow a story line with the depths of a Facebook timeline. It is like the Gilmore Girls in a posh old frock. That is good as lots of women like Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Wolf1974

Ok. I'll bite. What is that a movie?


----------



## ocotillo

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok. I'll bite. What is that a movie?


It's a series that started in 2010.


----------



## jaquen

Why do so many people continue to refer to entire sexes as singular entities.

We aren't Borg. Plenty of men watch Downton Abbey. All "men" don't universally hate any TV show (insert expected joke about the one show all men universally hate).


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I haven't watched it (yet) but have seen it on commercials... looks like something I would enjoy.. .another "*Pride & Prejudice*" ...My husband would watch it with me, he's never minded chick flicks... most of them he was right there beside me.



> *intheory said*: Are there a lot of romances in this show? Like I said, I tried to watch one episode and didn't make it through. If you are bored with your own love/sex/romantic life - you get to live it through some fictitious character. Emotional "porn" if you will.


 I wouldn't say everyone feels this way.. I recall a thread here on TAM when I first came here... I found very very sad ... this woman could NOT watch these sort of movies at all...because they ripped her heart out and reminded her of everything she doesn't have and never will...

Also we have a single guy friend who will stick his fingers down his throat making throw up noises -also for this reason... it reminds him of what he doesn't have...

Maybe some like to get lost in something because of what they are missing at home, sure.. this can apply too... 

But also some just enjoy watching a variety of Romances.. that's me! I don't think there is anything as exciting as finding love, why wouldn't I want to watch it on the big screen..in a # of different scenarios....I very much enjoy the drama, suspense, when it's a TRUE story, even more so.. the challenges faced for love to win out.. against the odds.. that's very refreshing and it makes you feel good... that's how I view these things.. I even get disappointed when a movie doesn't have a little romance in it. 




> I hated "M*A*S*H*", growing up. I tried to watch it as an adult; and I had the same feeling you had about D.A. - no female character I could relate too. I always though HotLips was kind of pathetic.


 I never liked Mash either... would have rather went and cleaned a toilet over sitting through that. But that's MASH.. . I could happily sit through many documentaries or things of history that many men might enjoy-where they would want to go to sleep if a woman put on a cooking show for instance.. or a shopping channel.. 

I'd rather watch the news over either of those...then plenty of men like to COOk... and probably enjoy those (but my H wouldn't ).. I guess the point is.. it doesn't seem to matter what sex we are.. we really are varied and men can enjoy these -(but generally if they are watching with their wives I would assume) just as a man might enjoy a cooking show.. no boxes for any of us.


----------



## Mr The Other

jaquen said:


> Why do so many people continue to refer to entire sexes as singular entities.
> 
> We aren't Borg. Plenty of men watch Downton Abbey. All "men" don't universally hate any TV show (insert expected joke about the one show all men universally hate).


To be fair, it is pretty clearly a generalisation. There will be some on either side, but the show clearly has an overwhelming female following. 

The reason I suggest is the the drama and relations depicted is a load of nonsense. Therefore, I will happily watch Pride and Prejudice whereas I consider Downton Abbey to be rubbish. If however, I were really into old style gentility and grand fashions and houses, I could happily watch them both. The second motivation is more common amongst women (generally).


----------



## GusPolinski

I'll make tea said:


> and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.
> 
> Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.
> 
> I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.


I've never actually watched it, but if I had to guess, I'd say that it's a complete lack of...

Zombies
Guns
Explosions
Boobs
Lightsabers
Phasers
Motorcycles
Fast cars
Reckless disregard for authority

Plus (again, having seen only promos), it looks like it's nothing more than a load of rehashed Austen/Brontë drudgery.


----------



## Wolf1974

jaquen said:


> Why do so many people continue to refer to entire sexes as singular entities.
> 
> We aren't Borg. Plenty of men watch Downton Abbey. All "men" don't universally hate any TV show (insert expected joke about the one show all men universally hate).


I don't hate it just didn't know what it was. I looked it up now


Don't all men universally hate the movie the Notebook?


----------



## Mr The Other

GusPolinski said:


> I've never actually watched it, but if I had to guess, I'd say that it's a complete lack of...
> 
> Zombies
> Guns
> Explosions
> Boobs
> Lightsabers
> Phasers
> Motorcycles
> Fast cars
> Reckless disregard for authority
> 
> Plus (again, having seen only promos), it looks like it's nothing more than a load of rehashed Austen/Brontë drudgery.


No.

While there is no doubt that Austen and Brontë primarily appeal to women, there is no doubt they wrote very well. THe appeal of their books goes well beyond gauping at posh people in fancy houses.


----------



## GusPolinski

Mr The Other said:


> No.
> 
> While there is no doubt that Austen and Brontë primarily appeal to women, there is no doubt they wrote very well. THe appeal of their books goes well beyond gauping at posh people in fancy houses.


Yes. That's exactly what I _meant_ to say.

Or not. :smthumbup:


----------



## notmyrealname4

SimplyAmorous said:


> .. .another "*Pride & Prejudice*"





Mr The Other said:


> Therefore, I will happily watch Pride and Prejudice whereas I consider Downton Abbey to be rubbish.


Love Jane Austen.

Reading her work is learning about how that class of people in England lived during that time. How stagnant and narrow their lives were; especially womens.


----------



## SpinDaddy

As far as “chick” shows go, I guess I really don’t mind it that much. It is a BBC production and on PBS here in the States so . . . . 

I guess I “raise a stink” about it with Ms. Spin as a negotiation tactic. 

My problem in life is both Ms. Spin and I love college football; Science, Nature and History Channels and pretty much anything on PBS. So I come up a bit short when negotiating for things like NASCAR, Fast-n-Loud, Top Gear, Pawn Stars, and other “manly” programs like Swamp People, and Ice Road Truckers.

Heck, she even likes watching the Red Green Show – how many chicks go for that? Seriously.

On the other hand, I do like it when Downton in in season because Ms. Spin always seems a bit more frisky on Sundays. This does not stop me however from moaning and bellyaching about it.


----------



## RClawson

The same reasons we strongly dislike anything by Jane Austen.


----------



## RClawson

I see someone beat me to it which makes sense entirely.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wolf1974 said:


> I don't hate it just didn't know what it was. I looked it up now
> 
> 
> *Don't all men universally hate the movie the Notebook?*


Nope.. Not my husband...I just asked him standing here -he says "NO, I enjoyed it".... he's watched it with me about 3 times...like if we caught it on tv some night, we'd just lay there watching it again....he's been watching chick flicks with me since our teens.... 

I guess he's pretty weird , huh ...This is one of the reasons I always say he is tipped Beta...but I mean it in a good way..  .. I greatly appreciate he is like this...He also went to see Magic Mike with me too.


----------



## CuddleBug

Don't have a clue. Isn't Downtown Abby an English series made in the US or something??

My wifee likes to watch Gilmore Girls and I say, more power to her, watching it alone.


----------



## WandaJ

Wolf1974 said:


> I don't hate it just didn't know what it was. I looked it up now
> 
> 
> Don't all men universally hate the movie the Notebook?


being a woman, I've never watched Notebook, and have no intention to


----------



## jaquen

Mr The Other said:


> To be fair, it is pretty clearly a generalisation. There will be some on either side, but the show clearly has an overwhelming female following.


I haven't watched Downton Abbey, but it's on my long list of shows I want to check out eventually.

Having said that, a quick check shows that the show has a very large male following:

Myers, Marganski and Low are among a male viewership that is millions strong, according to PBS rating statistics. *Nearly 30 percent of the 10.6 million viewers watching the first two episodes of the third season were men 18 and older.*
In fact, the number of men watching "Downton Abbey" this year is three times the number of men age 18 to 49 who typically watch PBS in prime time, a WGBH spokeswoman said.

- See more at: Guys are down with 'Downton Abbey' - News - capecodtimes.com - Hyannis, MA

This is often the case for films and TV shows that get generalized as "chick flicks/shows". This thread about DA is just baffling to me in particular because it's very popular and I assumed always had a healthy male following.


----------



## jaquen

SimplyAmorous said:


> Nope.. Not my husband...I just asked him standing here -he says "NO, I enjoyed it".... he's watched it with me about 3 times...like if we caught it on tv some night, we'd just lay there watching it again....he's been watching chick flicks with me since our teens....


I am a lover of film (and TV to a lesser extent). I am open to watching most stuff, no matter who it's marketed to, or stereotypically associated with. I'm always down for a good romance, or even the occasional romantic comedy (which, in general, don't tend to be worth the time IMO). I'm also endlessly fascinated by screen chemistry, something that transcends all mediums and can exist even amidst poor writing.

My wife adores The Notebook. When I finally got around to watching it I thought it was decent, but I didn't get the big deal. But just last week we caught part of it and I just can't stomach it too much anymore. It falls apart for me in repeat viewing. Actually the portions that remain appealing are the James Garner/Gena Rowlands segments in the present day. 

But I (and my wife as well) am a lifelong fan of the Linklater "Before" films with Ethan Hawke and Julie Delpy. For me, that's cinematic romance done very well.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Deejo said:


> It's Downton Abbey for C0ckney's and Gypsy's.


Hey if you like it that's great. No judgment here. I can't watch a show where nothing happens, no one says anything and there's little if any plot.


----------



## Runs like Dog

RClawson said:


> The same reasons we strongly dislike anything by Jane Austen.


She was a fine writer but yes, too chick for a wider audience.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I liked the 1st 2 seasons that had some historical context. After that, it could have taken place in any time, any place and that to me was boring.


----------



## Runs like Dog

http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Zombies-Classic-Ultraviolent/dp/1594743347


----------



## ocotillo

jaquen said:


> Having said that, a quick check shows that the show has a very large male following:


I wonder what percentage of the male viewership have similar arrangements to my wife and myself? --I watch Downton Abbey with her and she watches Vikings with me.


----------



## jaquen

ocotillo said:


> I wonder what percentage of the male viewership have similar arrangements to my wife and myself? --I watch Downton Abbey with her and she watches Vikings with me.


I wondered that too when I read the statistics.

On a personal note I was trying to think if there were any shows one of us watched for the other, and I don't think there are. There are shows one of us started first, and the other found a genuine liking for, but we don't have any we watch just for the sake of the other. But with films there have been plenty one of us wrangled into getting the other to watch.


----------



## Lon

There are shows I don't really like at all which seem like it's because they are intended for a mostly female audience, such as the notebook, or sex and the city etc. And then there are shows I just dislike, that I don't really think are intended to target a female audience specific, such as downton abbey.

I wouldn't say I dislike it because I'm a guy, it's just that if I am gonna watch a show with pointless dialog and casual drivel I'll atleast watch something with action or eye candy. I suppose that for some the historical setting of DA presents some eye candy, but not me. If I wanted to go look at vintage cars or buildings I'll go to a car show or a museum.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

jaquen said:


> I am a lover of film (and TV to a lesser extent). I am open to watching most stuff, no matter who it's marketed to, or stereotypically associated with. I'm always down for a good romance, or even the occasional romantic comedy (which, in general, don't tend to be worth the time IMO). I'm also endlessly fascinated by screen chemistry, something that transcends all mediums and can exist even amidst poor writing.


 I feel this way too. I prefer dramas over comedies any day though.. Even the Romantic ones... I asked my H last night IF the reason he always watched this stuff with me was it OFTEN put me in the mood.. and he still said No... he likes the movies , it's also spending time together. Is he really that odd I wonder.. the replies here are making me think so. 



> My wife adores The Notebook. When I finally got around to watching it I thought it was decent,* but I didn't get the big deal. *But just last week we caught part of it and I just can't stomach it too much anymore. It falls apart for me in repeat viewing. Actually the portions that remain appealing are the James Garner/Gena Rowlands segments in the present day.


 It's a Hottie thing for us ladies .. Ryan Gosling for one.. that scene with them on the boat...storm coming in, pouring down rain....FIGHTING...HOT for each other...the rush of that Ravishing ..up against the wall... on the table...OH MY [email protected]#...







.. wish it showed even more skin! Porn can't give that sort of Romantic passion.. I only wish it did...more story lines like this..




























Just to give you a little understanding -how some of us see it anyway. I guess this sort of thing is EROTICA for some of us. it's like you wait , are entertained for it all leading to this culmination..... I know one thing. if I see a scene LIKE THAT...I will be attacking my husband ..


----------



## ocotillo

Wow, SA. Those pictures have ruined my concentration. 

I think you'll find Downton Abbey pretty sterile and cold by comparison.


----------



## Lon

intheory said:


> ...I really enjoyed it. Especially the black-and-white segment where they would "invent" something that was held together with Duck tape mostly. And Red did the hilarious voice-over.


Adventures with Bill!!

loved those segments...


----------



## jaquen

SimplyAmorous said:


> and he still said No... he likes the movies , it's also spending time together. Is he really that odd I wonder.. the replies here are making me think so.



It's not odd, weird, or unusual. These gender stereotypes are just that...stereotypes.

Tons of women love football, and lots of men enjoy romance. Hell these gender stereotypes shift often from culture to culture, or within cultures across spans of time. No need to take any of them seriously.


----------



## michzz

I liked the movie "Gosford Park" is it at all like that?


----------



## MEM2020

Oco,
I genuinely love both of those shows. 




ocotillo said:


> I wonder what percentage of the male viewership have similar arrangements to my wife and myself? --I watch Downton Abbey with her and she watches Vikings with me.


----------



## Mr The Other

michzz said:


> I liked the movie "Gosford Park" is it at all like that?


If you take the plot away. And the good acting.

I liked Gosford Park too and it was genuiely disappointed by how bad Downton Abbey is.


----------



## heartsbeating

intheory said:


> Good post.
> 
> I think people (_mostly_ women?) like to watch this kind of stuff because they vicariously get to dress up fancy, and live in a mansion, and have servants do all the dirty work for them.
> 
> Are there a lot of romances in this show? Like I said, I tried to watch one episode and didn't make it through. If you are bored with your own love/sex/romantic life - you get to live it through some fictitious character. Emotional "porn" if you will.
> 
> I can't imagine too many guys liking it.
> 
> I hated "M*A*S*H*", growing up. I tried to watch it as an adult; and I had the same feeling you had about D.A. - no female character I could relate too. I always though HotLips was kind of pathetic.


I've not watched Downtown Abbey.... yet. A friend gasped upon hearing this as she loves it. Challenge accepted. I shall watch 1 episode. 

I will confess however, being absolutely and surprisingly hooked on Nashville. I don't know what happened. One second I was about to turn it off, the next I was watching several episodes in a row to catch up. And then, even more shocking, I watched the CMA Country Christmas show. WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ME?!!!

Hubs has suffered through, I mean, will watch it with me from time to time. We do watch Peaky Blinders too (hubs' equivalent to my Nashville perhaps), despite RLD's description.


----------



## heartsbeating

SimplyAmorous said:


> I haven't watched it (yet) but have seen it on commercials... looks like something I would enjoy.. .another "*Pride & Prejudice*" ...My husband would watch it with me, he's never minded chick flicks... most of them he was right there beside me.


I couldn't even get through Pride & Prejudice for book club years ago. I was just about stabbing a fork through my eye. Had to rent the movie version just so I could at least talk about it - and admitted that I didn't read it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ocotillo said:


> *Wow, SA. Those pictures have ruined my concentration.
> 
> I think you'll find Downton Abbey pretty sterile and cold by comparison.*


I still enjoy an old repressive courting romance any day.. just had to explain the allure of the Note Book for some of us woman ...I asked Husband if those scenes caused a rise.. Not really.. I don't exactly get that.. but OK.. He has referred to that movie (talking one night about growing old).. that he would be like Noah, not giving up, telling the kids to go -his home was with me...very romantic side to him. 



> *jaquen said: **It's not odd, weird, or unusual. These gender stereotypes are just that...stereotypes.
> 
> Tons of women love football, and lots of men enjoy romance. Hell these gender stereotypes shift often from culture to culture, or within cultures across spans of time. No need to take any of them seriously*.


 He breaks many stereotypes about men , so it seems ..... Neither of us like football...never watched a Superbowl, we'd find the commercials more entertaining... 



> *heartsbeating said:* *I couldn't even get through Pride & Prejudice for book club years ago. I was just about stabbing a fork through my eye. Had to rent the movie version just so I could at least talk about it - and admitted that I didn't read it.*


 I never read any of these books... just thoroughly enjoyed the movies.... "Wuthering Heights" was my favorite..


----------



## jaquen

heartsbeating said:


> Hubs has suffered through, I mean, will watch it with me from time to time. We do watch Peaky Blinders too (hubs' equivalent to my Nashville perhaps), despite RLD's description.


I don't usually suffer through a show for me wife, but your hub's "suffering" through Nashville is a gift from God.

Try suffering through a season of Rupaul's Drag Race. Never again.


----------



## jaquen

intheory said:


> This happened to me with "Bates Motel". I am _anticipating_ (cringe) the third season.
> 
> I did start watching it because I loved "Psycho". It is only loosely inspired by that movie/book.
> 
> It is pure trash, nighttime soap. Good actors though, I must say.
> 
> It is a "guilty pleasure".
> 
> I do not think I am "above" people who like "Downton Abbey"; it just does absolutely nothing for* me*.


I'm actually very much looking forward to Bates Motel. Love Psycho and Vera Farmiga is a gorgeous, amazing actor.


----------



## notmyrealname4

jaquen said:


> I'm actually very much looking forward to Bates Motel. Love Psycho and Vera Farmiga is a gorgeous, amazing actor.


Yes. I think the acting is very high quality.

She is lovely. Incredible blue eyes.


"12 cabins . . .12 vacancies . . . "


----------



## SimplyAmorous

intheory said:


> SA,
> 
> If you ever get the chance, I would read "Wuthering Heights".
> 
> I was at the library, years ago, and I decided to give it a whirl because it is one of "those books" that you're supposed to read for it's literary merit.
> 
> It has a mood and intensity to it. I couldn't put it down. I don't think it can be caught on film.
> 
> You might hate it; but you never know.


I am sure I would love it if I could stay off the net long enough to read it ..if you had any idea how many books I BUY.. then maybe only read a chapter or 2.... well.. it's a bad habit... I can look back and remember bringing like 20 books home from the Library when I went..(loved the library!)... but that was before I discovered internet forums ! 

Me once upon a time =


----------



## heartsbeating

jaquen said:


> I don't usually suffer through a show for me wife, but your hub's "suffering" through Nashville is a gift from God.
> 
> Try suffering through a season of Rupaul's Drag Race. Never again.


Oh I was hooked on Drag Race a few years ago. Even went to a drag show that had one of the Queens from the show - attended with husband and a few of our friends. The night ended with me having a drunken conversation with a 6ft 'Lady Gaga' and sharing makeup tips outside. 

So, I'd say you're doing okay...


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm now up to Season 1, Episode 5 of Downton Abbey. 

Except I was calling it Downtown Abbey before... hubs and I have an alternate show about a gal named Abby who goes Downtown. Anyway, the show caught me in the right mood. It was raining, Xmas lights twinkling on the tree, candle flickering, hubs having to do some work on the ole laptop and then I started getting hooked. I like the soft tones and the two sides happening simultaneously.

Hubs did look up from the screen to say, 'Did he just say _Papa_?' Then later, 'Where do I know her from?' 'Game of Thrones'. And with the dude going to her bedroom, he asked 'Are there sex scenes or do they fade to black?' To which he declared, with a laugh, that it was a boring show.

Classic quote from the show 'What's a weekend?' 

There's also a show that goes around to those old mansions and how they're struggling now to keep them open, many are falling apart because it costs so much to maintain.


----------



## Thound

Probably the same reason women hate Monty Python.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thound said:


> Probably the same reason women hate Monty Python.


What? This is news to me!


----------



## Wolfman1968

I'll make tea said:


> and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.
> 
> Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.
> 
> I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.



Why do women hate the Three Stooges?


----------



## notmyrealname4

Thound said:


> Probably the same reason women hate Monty Python.


We do???


----------



## Mr The Other

Wolfman1968 said:


> Why do women hate the Three Stooges?


Because that is **** too.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent

I'm female, and normally I like movies/TV series with a historical setting, but Downton is just _boring_ to me. 
I made it through the first season, but it just didn't keep my interest beyond that.


----------



## sinnister

Doesn't appeal to me in the least. and that's just from the pictures.

Unless somebody is getting violently murdered, or can fly or some ish....I don't want to watch it.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Methuselah said:


> There's enough drama in real-life without needing to turn on the television to watch more from fictional characters.


Kinda like sports! It's all made up drama, but men love it. I think it just comes down to how you take your drama: scripted or between men playing games for an audience. Both are completely unrelated to real-life.


----------



## ocotillo

SurpriseMyself said:


> Kinda like sports! It's all made up drama, but men love it. I think it just comes down to how you take your drama: scripted or between men playing games for an audience. Both are completely unrelated to real-life.


I can't speak for all men, but I don't have anything against scripted drama. I thoroughly enjoyed the HBO miniseries, _Rome_. I'm having a good time watching The History Channel's series _Vikings_. I've enjoyed both _Band Of Brothers_ and _The Pacific_. There are movies, like _The Illusionist_ and even _Julie and Julia_ that I can watch over and over.

The difference between stuff like that and _Downton Abbey _or _The Forsyte Saga_ is tough to put into words, (I've tried on this thread..) but no less real...


----------



## Starstarfish

I'm female. I can watch some pretty dry material and be entertained by it, being a history major who decided to beat down that door both as an undergrad and a graduate student. I can appreciate British humour and nerd with the best of people about Monty Python or Doctor Who. I love a lot of BBC shows. 

Whoever said women hate Monty Python was lying. We even went to see the in-theatre anniversary special. 

I love myself some historical fiction drama - Rome, Vikings, Copper, Ripper Street, hell even Deadwood. But, I'm going to agree with the sentiment of some others, Downton Abbey is just boring to me. I couldn't define why, but it just is. 

My grandma tries to talk to me about it, and I'm just meh.


----------



## minimalME

Sorry, but had to post these:

Watch George Clooney Make the Downton Abbey Ladies Faint - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Thound said:


> Probably the same reason women hate Monty Python.


Uh, nope.

A nods as good as wink to a one eyed bat!

Bring me, another shrubbery. We'll plant it next to the first shrubbery and then we'll have a little path!

I also love Downtown Abbey. And then to throw in a complete loop, one of my favorite movies of all time was Fight Club. I thought the Notebook was awful.

Gender stereotypes are just that, aren't they!


----------



## SurpriseMyself

minimalME said:


> Sorry, but had to post these:
> 
> Watch George Clooney Make the Downton Abbey Ladies Faint - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com


This was good fun!


----------



## jaquen

ocotillo said:


> I can't speak for all men, but I don't have anything against scripted drama. I thoroughly enjoyed the HBO miniseries, _Rome_. I'm having a good time watching The History Channel's series _Vikings_. I've enjoyed both _Band Of Brothers_ and _The Pacific_. There are movies, like _The Illusionist_ and even _Julie and Julia_ that I can watch over and over.
> 
> The difference between stuff like that and _Downton Abbey _or _The Forsyte Saga_ is tough to put into words, (I've tried on this thread..) but no less real...


_
Rome_ was so damn good. Did you know the creators have considered doing a film?


----------



## Mr The Other

SurpriseMyself said:


> Uh, nope.
> 
> A nods as good as wink to a one eyed bat!
> 
> Bring me, another shrubbery. We'll plant it next to the first shrubbery and then we'll have a little path!
> 
> I also love Downtown Abbey. And then to throw in a complete loop, one of my favorite movies of all time was Fight Club. I thought the Notebook was awful.
> 
> Gender stereotypes are just that, aren't they!


A nudge.


----------



## Jetranger

Mr The Other said:


> A nudge.


Blind bat.

I hate Downton Abbey because I hate all period costume dramas about posh people.


----------



## Mr The Other

Jetranger said:


> Blind bat.
> 
> I hate Downton Abbey because I hate all period costume dramas about posh people.


Fair enough.

To sum the thread up, some men have prejudices against costume dramas. The rest of us dislike it as it is ****.

Shall we close the thread there?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Yes Minister is the greatest thing ever and for anyone who says no there will be fisticuffs.


----------



## chillymorn

who cares why some do or don't like a particular show,movie

find one you both like and watch that together.

its no fun to watch something with someone who just sits there rolling their eyes or sighing about having to watch something they don't care for!

I vote for antiques road show. now that quality tv.


----------



## RedRose14

It amazes me that Downton Abbey gets such rave reviews, it bores the t*ts off me, I've tried a few times to get into it. I tried again with the last series and at one point a posh woman came in and announced "I'm going upstairs to take awff my hat" and I thought, you have got to be kidding me, are you seriously telling me this is drama.

Me and Hubby like box sets, we have just finished Sons of Anarchy, absolutely brilliant, so sad it's finished.


----------



## Mr The Other

It is vacuous stuff. The setting makes stupid people feel clever though, which adds to it. 

I have no problem with period drama or even slow stuff that is not spelt out (Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy is brilliant). 

However, to go over it yet again, Downton Abbey is crap.


----------



## jaquen

Mr The Other said:


> It is vacuous stuff. The setting makes stupid people feel clever though, which adds to it.
> 
> I have no problem with period drama or even slow stuff that is not spelt out (Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy is brilliant).
> 
> However, to go over it yet again, Downton Abbey is crap.


It's one thing to hate a show. We get it, you hate this fictional show with the heat of a thousand suns. Big deal.

But you seem to be letting that bleed into judging others who do watch it, and many people do, which makes no sense to me. It's beginning to sound strangely personal with you. Which is just...weird.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I haven't watched *Downtown Abby* but it's rated at *#4* on this Top-rated Period Dramas list...

PeriodDramas.com - Top-Rated Period Dramas

What they have as *#1* is my all time favorite Romantic move !...well besides "the Notebook" of course.

 North and South (BBC): Daniela Denby-ashe, Richard Armitage


----------



## Almostrecovered

Downton Abbey is a period piece?!

I thought the English still live like that


----------



## Jasel

I like the show. Not the greatest show and the plots aren't the most interesting but I like the characters. Plus it's just something different than the usual.


----------



## Mr The Other

jaquen said:


> It's one thing to hate a show. We get it, you hate this fictional show with the heat of a thousand suns. Big deal.
> 
> But you seem to be letting that bleed into judging others who do watch it, and many people do, which makes no sense to me. It's beginning to sound strangely personal with you. Which is just...weird.


No, lots of people like vacuous stuff. I do too. 

If your particular weak point is big guns and bangs, you may enjoy a Transformers film. If you would like to start a thread on why women often do not enjoy them, I would be happy to help you out with that too.

I like silly comedies. I do not expect other people to get them too.


----------



## Almostrecovered

we simply don't have enough Cop and Lawyer dramas to watch


----------



## Runs like Dog

I like that they wrote the dog out because her name was Isis. Priceless


----------



## antechomai

Without Carson and Bates there would be nothing for a guy to watch. Carson puts you in your place, Bates will kill you if your out of order.
Bates' character seems pulled from Robert Bly's "Iron John."


----------



## jaquen

Mr The Other said:


> No, lots of people like vacuous stuff. I do too.



I was more referring to this point:

"The setting makes stupid people feel clever though, which adds to it."



Mr The Other said:


> If you would like to start a thread on why women often do not enjoy them, I would be happy to help you out with that too.


I wouldn't ever make such a thread as I don't ever assume what a person would, or would not, enjoy based off their sex.

"Why do men hate Downton Abbey" makes about as much sense to me as "Why do women hate Football". Since both statements are intrinsically incorrect, I couldn't fathom starting a thread to perpetuate a stereotype I don't believe in.


----------



## john1068

I'll make tea said:


> and why can't they remember the characters? I've met several who cannot tell them apart despite having watched it.
> 
> Now I don't like Downton Abbey that much. It's okay... but why are there men who seem to hate it.
> 
> I never hated a series/movie in my whole life... or only extemely violent/jucky/gross ones.


Funny, I discovered Downton Abbey the end of the second season after my parents raved about it. So I told my wife about it and she was disinterested, so I began streaming Season 1 on Amazon Prime and was hooked. My wife would "catch" me watching it and after a while she started asking about it. I ended up starting it all over again for her to watch from the beginning. 

I have to admit that I don't know of any other men who do watch it. Truth be told, i don't know ANYBODY else who watches (or at least who admits it!).


----------



## Lionelhutz

I watched the first couple of seasons and not afraid to admit I liked it. But then again I liked Gosford Park which also involved Jullian Fellows and was in many ways the movie version of Downton done in Robert Altman's style.

But my interest was in the history and functioning of the class structure. As with many TV series there quickly comes a point where the energy in the original concept wanes and it mostly becomes a soap opera.


----------



## WandaJ

I do enjoy watching the old rules evolve. more power to regular people, more power to women, change of customes.I just love that period of modern history.


----------



## jaquen

Well thank you so much for the spoiler heads up there Lionelhutz, when clearly some of us in this thread expressed interest in watching the show in the future. 

You're a swell dude.


----------



## Lionelhutz

Sorry I had assumed all responders were lovers or haters of the show so either had or had no intention of watching. 

I have deleted any spoilers.


----------



## Vanille

My husband likes and watches Downton Abbey. I don't like it, it seems like a British Soap Opera (is it?).


----------



## Runs like Dog

It can't be any worse than Gilmore Girls or Parenthood (Gilmore Girls 2.0)


----------



## ocotillo

Runs like Dog said:


> It can't be any worse than Gilmore Girls or Parenthood (Gilmore Girls 2.0)


No, but it can be way more pretentious.


----------



## Jetoroal

I used to watch it with an ex gf. Not that bad there are worse things on TV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating

I had my fill - haven't watched any more episodes beyond the start of Season 2. I didn't feel interested enough in any of the characters.

A show hubs and I enjoyed watching together was Scott & Bailey. British cops/detectives.


----------



## John Lee

I found it kinda boring and silly a few episodes in. A soap opera in aristocratic clothing. That said, I wouldn't think less of a man for liking it. Hell, I wound up enjoying Desperate Housewives.


----------



## John Lee

The show I probably cringe through the most with my wife is Girls. Even that show is kind of funny sometimes. But mostly I don't get it, and it got worse as it went along.


----------



## DoF

Since most men hate it, I will probably love it.

Will start watching with wife


----------

